# Should I Sell my C63 and buy a R35???



## shane159 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum and currently own a 2012 C63 with factory Performance Pack, I love the car but keep finding myself looking at GTR's.

Now the problem I have is the money I would have to buy a GTR would only get me an entry level car so would it be advisable to go for one? I have done a little research so understand the faults they suffer from and also the maintenance costs but just wondered if it's worth going from my 19k miles C63 that is totally mint to say a 50 or 60k miles or even a CAT D GTR?

Anyone made the same move?

This is my current pride and joy.






Any advice would be much appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

I would question why you want to go from a 4 door saloon to a 2 door 2 seater Coupe.

The GTR has 4 seats but let me tell you fitting anyone in the back seat of a MY17 is pretty impossible. I don't know what it's like in the others.

First up... The C63, hands down, will spank the GTR for noise alone. The V8 sound is delightful.

Second, doors... Do you have multiple people in your car at any one time?

Thirdly... Efficiency. I had a MY17 for a weekend and did probably 200/300 miles and it cost me £130 roughly.

Fourthly... If you think going from a 19K miles car to a Cat-D GTR is progression then I think you're mad.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Don't do it unless you are prepared to spend rectify or sorting potential issues which in turn will end up costing more the. You anticipated.
Save a little more and buy a decent car.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I have both, as recently got a c63 performance pack saloon so very similar to the one you have now. I have a my11 blue GTR.
Really depends what you're using it for and budgets and cost. 
I personally wouldn't buy a car which is cat D or too high a mileage. I'd wait if I could. 
The c63 is fast and has a lot of power and seems like it's a lot of fun (still getting used to it).
But the GTR is rapiddddd. It delivers the power to the floor much more efficiently and gets you from A to B with less nonsense so if you're tracking definitely the GTR. As a daily I'd pick the c63


----------



## shane159 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys, the C63 is only used as a weekend car so doors/space isn't really a problem. Fuel wise I'm used to not getting very good MPG and quite often see the C63 around 9 MPG. 

I don't really want a cat D and would try to stay clear of one but if it can be proven that it was repaired to a high standard and has post repair pictures of the damage I could be swayed, yes I probably am mad and may regret it and like mentioned would it be a back step? 

The C63 is a class car with an awesome exhaust note but the GTR looks evil and I think I'm craving the boost feeling again lol.

Maybe I should hold out and save more.:nervous:

Thanks again guys.


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Hold out. Save more. Get a better car. If it's only a weekend car then 100% hold out.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

On the plus side, the sooner you swap the less money you'll lose.

C63 prices continue to fall, older GT-Rs really don't seem to.

What kind of money are you talking about spending?

btw. there isn't really a lower model GTR. The difference of the newer models is marginal. 95% of the latest EBA car can be found in the earliest CBA cars, and for less than £1000, the power differential can be easily matched within a matter of hours. (Ecutek remap).


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> 95% of the latest EBA car can be found in the earliest CBA cars, and for less than £1000, the power differential can be easily matched within a matter of hours. (Ecutek remap).


So the newer cars have been designated as EBAs?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually that's an assumption on my part.

It would make sense since the DBA was a tweek and slight facelift, the jump from DBA to my17 is much bigger than CBA to DBA, so I assumed.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Actually that's an assumption on my part.
> 
> It would make sense since the DBA was a tweek and slight facelift, the jump from DBA to my17 is much bigger than CBA to DBA, so I assumed.


Yes, it would make sense. 

Was pretty tempted to trade my MY13 in for a MY17, was pretty much set on it then decided against it.

I'll wait for the R36 and take it from there.

OP - the early GTR's are holding up pretty well, you could buy one, keep it a year and not loose much on it all.

Look for one with an excellent history and some preventative work done on the gearbox if it's a pre 2011.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm going forwards and backwards on it, and think the best option is to do the same as you.

I do find myself thinking I'll go with my NSX.

The mid engined super car appearance gives it something I've not had before that I can't get from the GT-R.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm getting better mpg on my GTR than my c63... but think I'll remain my c63 and then see.
The interior is better on the c63 but the GTR is just so quick and performs so well.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> I'm going forwards and backwards on it, and think the best option is to do the same as you.
> 
> I do find myself thinking I'll go with my NSX.
> 
> The mid engined super car appearance gives it something I've not had before that I can't get from the GT-R.


The NSX is growing on me, I was previously looking at it from a performance stand point and comparing it to the GTR but I'm now starting to appreciate the complete package that it offers along with the tech under the hood.

One humble pie please.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

just wait until I ecutek it!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> just wait until I ecutek it!


Very much looking forward to seeing what these engines can produce when felted with and how they hold up.


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

I've just come from a C63 coupe to the MY17 GT-R and some obvious differences already stated above but for my early observations:

C63 V8 very different to the V6 -but have tried not to compare like for like. Getting used to the turbine-sounding engine (IMHO) of the GT-R and like it. Performance wise, you certainly heard you were moving fast with the C63 but the GT-R clearly faster although without looking at the speedo it's not always easy to feel it (just my view)

C63 fuel mpg comparable so far but not caned the GT-R heavily yet so time will tell... bigger tank than C63 so less Shell stops so far!

Ride - having driven the MY17 in N-C-N set-up for the run-in period, I found the ride to be decent but not on the level of the C63 and definitely more clunks but again, hasn't bothered me, and gear changes 1-2-3 smooth compared to my MY15 test drive.

Seats - even with a coupe, the rear seat space wasn't too bad, quite laughable i think that anyone could consider the GT-R to have rear seats of much use but maybe some people have pipe-cleaner legs, e.g. kids!

Attention (if that's important to you) - different scale frankly... the C63 had some lovely feedback over the 3yrs I had it but I've had more feedback in 3 weeks with the GT-R than i had in the entire ownership of the C63.

Can't speak for the above comparisons with pre-MY17 model so will leave for others to comment but very happy with my switch to date... good luck with whatever choice you end up making!


----------



## shane159 (Oct 24, 2016)

TynemouthGTR said:


> I've just come from a C63 coupe to the MY17 GT-R and some obvious differences already stated above but for my early observations:
> 
> C63 V8 very different to the V6 -but have tried not to compare like for like. Getting used to the turbine-sounding engine (IMHO) of the GT-R and like it. Performance wise, you certainly heard you were moving fast with the C63 but the GT-R clearly faster although without looking at the speedo it's not always easy to feel it (just my view)
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thank you for taking the time to write that very helpful.:thumbsup:

P.S just spotted pics of your GTR wow!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## DaveGTR (Jul 4, 2013)

I`m thinking of going from my VXR8 to a GTR, but your C63 looks ****ing lovely.

My ideal car journey would be, GTR, C63, 997 Turbo.

From what i`ve read about GTR`s, i`m thinking, is it really worth taking the plunge on one. With regards to reliability etc etc, perhaps do the C63 ownership sooner than planned.

But, i need to scratch my GTR itch first, so would be looking to get a 2012 MY onwards, with bell housing sorted, gearbox sorted, pads and discs changed, tyres changed, dash board problem sorted. so on, so on. I know these problems do not always occur, but have read enough to make me think twice.

I`m not knocking these cars, before anyone takes this the wrong way. But, i have read enough posts about these cars to make me think twice. I would spend a bit more to get a good car that`s been sorted, not run on a budget etc. So, in the future, i am not always putting my hand in my wallet to have things put right.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lmfao!!! They don't go wrong that often and are certainly more reliable than a lot of cars that are twice the price, lower performance but a fancy badge! 

You probably want to look at 997 turbos and their reliability buddy


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nope. Keep the Euro box


----------



## E14STO (Aug 20, 2015)

I went from a TTS supercharged v8 RS4 to my GTR.
At that time comparable HP but a more torque in the GTR - which was v noticeable (480lbs vs 700)

I had the same issues as you but needed to scratch the itch and glad I did.
V rate I had rear passengers and have a 2 year old so family outings in the GTR aren't an issue for me.

As an everyday car I really don't have a preference. Both are v noisy, both are v comparable fuel wise and were equally as costly to maintain.

GTR commands loads more attention even though the RS was a beauty.. you either like that or loath it.

One of the reasons I finally moved was the manual RS was v heavy in the clutch and in traffic my left knee took the brunt of it - so i convinced myself I HAD to go with an auto...


Believe me it took a lot to make the journey, I've had 2 other earlier B5 estate RS4's but the GTR is the best car I've had , better even than the GT2 before the RS which went because I did need some sort of rear seating...


----------



## swellz22 (Oct 21, 2016)

I like the b7. Good platform for some serious tuning

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

DaveGTR said:


> I`m thinking of going from my VXR8 to a GTR, but your C63 looks ****ing lovely.
> 
> My ideal car journey would be, GTR, C63, 997 Turbo.
> 
> ...


An awful lot of people have no issues at all. It's only the people who have had problems that share them with the rest of us(for good reason) Those of us who have problem free motoring usually say nothing. 

The Gtr is far superior to the C63 in every department except noise.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

And interior build quality and design.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> And interior build quality and design.


You sure about that?! The c63 looks like a Ford Focus inside so design wise I would say it is drab and cheap for the car it is in!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> You sure about that?! The c63 looks like a Ford Focus inside so design wise I would say it is drab and cheap for the car it is in!


I've got to say I agree with the above sentiment, the C63 interior is pretty poor compared to other German marques.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

The old version is poor. The new facelift model is decent enough imo


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't think the interior of the Merc is anything to write home about.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

I've never been a fan of Mercedes interiors in there medium saloon models even in the new ones. Don't like the aftermarket looking screen for the sat nav. I do like the SLS interior though.


----------



## swellz22 (Oct 21, 2016)

Why don't you go for an m5. Your going to get best of German and all have 4 doors. Then invest in a r32/r33 as a toy. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyway back to the original question... the GTR interior is a downgrade on the c63 imo


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

jrattan said:


> The old version is poor. The new facelift model is decent enough imo


Sorry, I was referring to the new version.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

jrattan said:


> Anyway back to the original question... the GTR interior is a downgrade on the c63 imo


LOL no!


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

Get rid of the C63.. With absolutely no disrespect, I used to like the C63 when I was a teenager. It IMHO will never ever be classed as a true AMG and will never stand toe to toe with the likes of the E class and upwards. It was aimed and at the time based on the most basic car Mercedes did, to try and enable those who wanted an AMG to get one. ( I don't have a problem with Mercs btw, just don't like the C63 - its appeal is to the wrong crowd) I would every single day of the week swap or sell or trade or anything for a GTR. 

*shots fired*
James


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Having had both cars I'd say start up noise of C63 is lovely. V8 sounds great if you do a part decat. Fuel economy is shocking. Interior is ok.
GTR is more fun to drive and much faster.
Mercedes shed value and really poor traction.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

jrattan said:


> Anyway back to the original question... the GTR interior is a downgrade on the c63 imo


Nor in IMO


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I came from an SL55 AMG before my first GT-R, absolutely no comparison in interior quality, the Mercedes was better in every respect, not just by a little bit, but then again they were a 100k car when new in 2002.

I was going to say I guess a 100k GT-R would have a Merc quality interior, but then I remembered the Nismo... 

Such a shame Nissan can't do high quality interiors, but all the other aspects of the amazing R35 make up for their lacking in that department


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

SL55 was a totally different car....... as you state it's a 100K Flagship Mercedes, not a 40K Mercedes taking a punt at the performance "budget" market..... My old CL500's interior was amazing but again, that was fully spec'd and up around the 100K mark.

Nobody buys a Japanese performance car expecting the highest quality interior but IMHO the GTR does a good job of having some quality to it, the shitty bits (silver inlays) can be replaced, seats are nice and wear well and it's designed with the driver in mind, it's not som generic looking flat panel Mondeo Dash where they just seem to think nobody in the car is looking at it and it's best viewed through the rear window.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

SL55 interior 










SL63 interior 










C63










Not too different to me


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Looks like a Moroccan Taxi to me


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

https://www.mercedes-benz.co.uk/pas.../car-configurator.html#/summary?Mcid=M4386136

On the other hand, I'm considering the new C63s AMG (I think it's a big step up in quality from the earlier model) once I've sold my track car and CL500 that is. 

0-60 3.9, 181mph (with drivers package) and rear wheel drive. Sounds perfect to me. 

The new engine is also 4L twin turbo.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Very tempted by the new C63s as a possible replacement for my R35 if and when I sell.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I toyed with this idea the other month, went to the Mercedes garage when my mate collect his new a45 AMG........ even with the diddy 4l twin turbo (diddy by comparison to its predecessor) it sounded bloody amazing!!! The only thing that stopped me was the depreciation of the car, i spec'd a new coupe and it was around 80-90k mark and second hand with all the toys and 1k on the clock they can be had for 52k...... not sure I fancy the depreciation of the merc lol


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I keep my cars for years so the depreciation is less of a factor. If you option it, you'll loose the value of the options the moment you drive out the showroom. 

Mine is specced to 80k, in 3 years the GFV figure is 36k  However 6 year old C63 old shape coupes are 36k+. So for me, it's better value to buy new and spec it to my taste than buy a 6 year old one for the same price as the GFV on a highly specced 3yr old. I'd likely be keeping it for 10 years anyway as a second car, if its that good to drive that is. I haven't driven one yet but it looks right down my street on paper and in reveiws. I don't want all wheel drive, I much prefer the purity and feel of a fluid RWD car.


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

I owned a 2013 c63 and the sunroof and dash rattled from the day I bought it 
My wife also had an A45 amg which we sold due to many rattles and squeaks 
In my opinion Mercedes build quality is very poor


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> I toyed with this idea the other month, went to the Mercedes garage when my mate collect his new a45 AMG........ even with the diddy 4l twin turbo (diddy by comparison to its predecessor) it sounded bloody amazing!!! The only thing that stopped me was the depreciation of the car, i spec'd a new coupe and it was around 80-90k mark and second hand with all the toys and 1k on the clock they can be had for 52k...... not sure I fancy the depreciation of the merc lol




Btw the A45 AMG is a 2L, 4cylinder single turbo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Had an Amg a class 

Horrible build quality It was poo

Never go back 

Nissan not great but hey ho least it doesn't leave you stranded


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

Will64 said:


> An awful lot of people have no issues at all. It's only the people who have had problems that share them with the rest of us(for good reason) Those of us who have problem free motoring usually say nothing.
> 
> The Gtr is far superior to the C63 in every department except noise.


Get your gtr fitted with the 102mm Titan full race exhaust and a full decat then it sounds better than the C63:smokin:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

YES!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

What do C63's sound like, Im normally too far in front to hear?:double-finger:


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> What do C63's sound like, Im normally too far in front to hear?:double-finger:


Same lol:double-finger:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

jrattan said:


> Btw the A45 AMG is a 2L, 4cylinder single turbo


Yeah sorry it should have read even with it’s 4L twin turbo the c63 (sissy by comparison) lol 

There was no big engine A45 lol 

Just a poorly written post by me


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Stuzee75 said:


> Get your gtr fitted with the 102mm Titan full race exhaust and a full decat then it sounds better than the C63:smokin:


No it doesn’t! It sounds louder but doesn’t sound better!! Nobody ever listens to the V6 and said “wow that sounds epic, sounds like the world is going to end” that right is reserved for big boy V8’s which just sound far cooler


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> No it doesn’t! It sounds louder but doesn’t sound better!! Nobody ever listens to the V6 and said “wow that sounds epic, sounds like the world is going to end” that right is reserved for big boy V8’s which just sound far cooler




I agree stealth. I had a similar setup and got told the GTR sounds like a race car. 
But I much prefer the sound of the V8 stock, much more rawness and aggression. It just sounded bigger and stronger if that makes sense. The GTR was more screaming and turbo swoosh - all down to opinion I guess.


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

Merc AMG V8 sound is epic ***127926;


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

The one I had also guzzled oil in vast quantities


----------



## D7reU (Jan 7, 2013)

shane159 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and currently own a 2012 C63 with factory Performance Pack, I love the car but keep finding myself looking at GTR's.
> 
> ...


I came from a 2010 C63 (With Performance Pack) to a 2012 GTR.

I had no intention to keep it stock, so it went to stage 4.25 after a month. But as a stock GTR, I thought it was terrible compared to my C63. Had no drama, noise, etc. However, after it was stage 4.25 running 675bhp, I loved it. But will never sound like a 63. Even with straight pipes the GTR doesn't sound amazing, its just load noise lol.

I would NOT buy a CAT C, but a 60k GTR thats stock and has been looked after is a good shout.


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

dudersvr said:


> What do C63's sound like, Im normally too far in front to hear?


Lol


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

D7reU said:


> I came from a 2010 C63 (With Performance Pack) to a 2012 GTR.
> 
> I had no intention to keep it stock, so it went to stage 4.25 after a month. But as a stock GTR, I thought it was terrible compared to my C63. Had no drama, noise, etc. However, after it was stage 4.25 running 675bhp, I loved it. But will never sound like a 63. Even with straight pipes the GTR doesn't sound amazing, its just load noise lol.
> 
> I would NOT buy a CAT C, but a 60k GTR thats stock and has been looked after is a good shout.


I also had the same model Merc and at the time changed to a 2010 Gtr. The Gtr to me was in a different league, Performance, handling, looks and especially the gear changes. Haven’t look back since and now on my 3rd Gtr.


----------



## Grum71 (Nov 12, 2008)

Had 3 GTR's (currently have MY17 GTR) and the C63 (in estate guise). GTR's are great - hence me being on my 3rd. C63 is my daily and I enjoy it everytime I get behind the wheel.
As already said, the Merc gains attention due to the noise (mainly). Its easy to drive, has nice toys and can usually travel 200 miles to each tank.
The GTR sounds nice (nothing like the above though), is comfy and again gains over 200 miles between Shell stops.
Both have the Milltek de-cat/Y pipe mod.
The GTR gains much more attention due the colour (Orange) and to the 'seekers' knowing what the car can achieve. They are also quite 'rare' and not an everyday sight - unlike the Merc.
The GTR is the also very good to travel in. It is one of very few cars I have driven over 300 miles without needing to stretch my legs. It is a nice place to be.
I don't need to explain what pressing the loud pedal achieves as this is plainly obvious.
Would I swap both? Yes, for a W205 C63s estate.
If you're not bored of the Merc, keep it until you have the funds for a nice, 2011+ GTR. If you're ready to move on - make the move as, life is too short to ponder.
I personally would not entertain a Cat D car.
Good luck


----------



## Evox (Dec 13, 2017)

I did just that. I sold my C63 and purchased the GTR. I'm not a fan of the earlier Euro obsolescence compared to Japanese.

I have to say though, the C63 is far more comfortable for daily driving!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Almost went the other way when I sold my old GTR, if there was a C variant of the E63+ that had AWD, I would be very tempted. Instead I have an Orange GTR arriving in a few weeks.


----------

